# Greek - best taster course available in Scotland?



## Eoghan (Oct 28, 2011)

I would be interested in finding out about Greek courses available in the uk

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------

I should qualify that - I mean stand-alone Greek courses (distance learning)


----------



## bug (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't really know of any, but I would be keen on hearing about some as well.


----------



## LeeJUk (Oct 28, 2011)

Glasgow uni teaches koine greek, you may be able to pay for individual courses inside the theology and religious studies department. I have the email of the greek lecturer if you want it. (message me)


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 29, 2011)

I am interested in "what" is taught and "how". I find that the more Bible study I do the more questions I have about the limitations of Greek. Just how much does the greek convey? What ambiguities are in the english but not in the greek and vice versa. When you are finding your doctrine in scripture you need to be pretty sure you are reading the text correctly.

Makes me think why are most ministers not running Greek classes? That seems like a call for a poll!


----------



## elnwood (Oct 29, 2011)

I would get William Mounce's Basics of Biblical Greek book and workbook and go through that. I went through that in seminary, and I think it's very doable for self-study.

You can also pay to access video lectures of Mounce. $89 for a year access, or you can pay for MP3 download 
Basics of Biblical Greek | New Testament Greek


----------

